# Kingdom Bikes Vandetta 22



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

I discovered this brand while lurking around various posts here. I'm really interested in their new Vendetta 22. The fact that you can customize the HTA & STA to your riding style and body type is very appealing to me. 
I have an e mail in to them with lots of questions about the frame but I would like to hear from those here who have dealt with or brought from them in the past. Was communication and CS good?Are you happy with your bike if you've purchased from them? Unfortunately there are no reviews yet on the Vandetta 22 as it's not due to be released until Jan (I think) but they are taking pre orders for it. Thanks.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

My Vendetta 2020 Custom frame performance and construction is excellent – completely happy. The bike built up seamlessly, rips trail, is nicely compliant. Chris was incredibly detailed and responsive to uncommon and last-minute requests. For an excellent price and very reasonable turnaround time. Higher marks for a frame order could not be had to that point.

Once the frame got to the US the CS unwound. Frame delivered with the dinged der hanger/dropout sticking out of a flimsy, used box with no protection of any kind inside. The frame was not polished, decals were not applied, headset was not installed. (These three items were part of my order.) The axle was 10mm too long, the socket head screws for the sliders were not included and some of the guide clips/bolts were missing. Compounding it, the resultant lack of accountability and excuse making from the US was fukking embarrassing and stunning. HQ corrected everything immediately, but it was the wildest plummet in retail acumen I’ve experienced with a legit MTB firm.

I’d still recommend a Vendetta frame despite my experience on the US end of the chain. The frame is good enough and HQ solid enough backup that, I believe, you'd be taken care of completely if anything goes awry.


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

So who was responsible for the frame polish, stickers,headset install ? I assumed the frame would come directly to me from the UK.A little confused here.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

The US-based Kingdom employee/affiliate/person in Los Angeles handled the incoming frame en route to AZ. I don't know how they do it for other delivery destinations.


----------

